# Airguns



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i was wondering if theres anyone here that shoots airguns or hunts with them?
ive have a crosman 1377 which has claimed 6 squirrels, 2 rabbits, 2 crows, 26 starlings, 16 HOSP's, 2 mourning doves. i also have a titan gp nirto piston air rifle in .22 that shoots hard, nothing with it yet because of break in but i plan to get in broke in in time for squirrel hunting season.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I thought about it....It seems like there is a lack in the quality of them though if they're under the $500 range...The only one I could find that had a good reputation for around $200 was the Diana RWS 34...Maybe one day I will snag one..Until then, I will just use my marlin .22


----------



## krm (Jul 28, 2007)

I bought a Hammerli Titan .177 a year or so ago and love it.

I primarily use it for plinking and squirrels, which it is perfect for. But it does the job on the occasional rabbit or groundhog in the yard, too (even though I was told it was too weak for that). 

My little girl uses a cheapie Daisy powerline 880 and it will still take a squirrel fine, but forces her to focus a bit more on shot placement. For a beginning hunter, I think that is a good thing.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> i was wondering if theres anyone here that shoots airguns or hunts with them?
> ive have a crosman 1377 which has claimed 6 squirrels, 2 rabbits, 2 crows, 26 starlings, 16 HOSP's, 2 mourning doves. i also have a titan gp nirto piston air rifle in .22 that shoots hard, nothing with it yet because of break in but i plan to get in broke in in time for squirrel hunting season.


 i have the nitro piston 22 a nice rifle with a leapers 4 power variable scope got it late last season but got a squirrel with it good knockdown but missed some others back at it in a few weeks.. also about ur two doves with ur air rifle thats a no no so i wouldn,t post about it just to be on the safe side, doves are shotgun only,according to the hunting regs- on pg 18. if u want to see more air rifles go to PyramydAir .com there a local air rifle shop up in warrenville hights oh but they are mail order only..they have the pricey deer guns ...


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I love airguns. They're fun and cheap to shoot. I have a few modded 1377s and some 2250s from the custom shop


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

a real nice set of airguns..


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks! The maple handled 1377 is actually a .22 cal now, and it hits VERY hard and VERY accurate. Fully modded, piston, valve, trigger, Williams sight, steel breech, brass parts from England (can't remember the company). The front barrel band is modded too. I ground off the sight on it to use the pin on the muzzle brake, which gives a slightly longer sighting radius. It has taken 3 groundhogs and several squirrels.

The LONG barreled 2250 with the long muzzle brake now has a custom aluminum and zebrawood buttstock and a red dot sight. With the long barrel and carbon fiber muzzle brake, it really is quiet.

The cocobolo handled 2250 is my fave to shoot with the Lothar Walther barrel, muzzle brake, williams sights, and now has an adjuster so I can fine-tune the amount of CO2 that gets dumped into the chamber (to tweak velocity for most accuracy, most energy, or most shots per powerlet). Trimming the amount of gas back can get me 120 shots VERY accurate for my indoor 20 yard range (basement).

I've had the RWS 9N for probably 15 years now, and still shoots like it did new. It was never a powerhouse, but it does well with a headshot - and the RWS is pretty accurate.

Airguns get me a lot of trigger time when I cannot get to the range to shoot real firearms.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I've done business with pyramyd air one or two times,,and I can say that if they would stop using FedEx, they would see a lot more business from me. Its almost here, 6 more days and those tree rats are done for! I can't wait to taste squirrel and gravy again!
.sbreech: those 1377 are some fun guns to mod! Mines has a "24 barrel and a shoulder stock. It also has a 760 fiber optic sight and a 2289 barrel band and screw. Ive also installed some homemade mods, including a 4 round ammo holder, and a stock cheek riser. And I added a 4x32 centerpoint. I can shoot a dime sized groups at 20 yards.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

If you want to make some more power on that 1377, upgrade the piston and valve. With the longer barrel, you can def. push some more velocity, but I don't think you can build up enough air to continue increasing energy out to 24 inches.

Here's a good site to get those parts:

http://accustomparts.com/CustomParts.aspx

You can also order the custom trigger shoes and factory muzzle brakes from Crosman directly, but you MUST have the exact part number. If you want those numbers, I can dig them up for you. They're hard to come across. I think the brass muzzle brakes are like $12 and the trigger shoes are around $4. You can also order the adjustable trigger piece for your 1377 that is only available from the custom shop - but again, you must have the part number.


----------

